# 0321 Lat Moves



## Teufel (Jan 29, 2010)

My buddy at POG 26 told me that lat moves to 0321 have opened up.  Word on the street is that the 03xx monitors are allowing grunts to move right now as well.  I would jump on it quick though because it will probably close out soon if there is a lot of interest.  There is a possibility of 03xx guys getting orders straight to a Force Company as well - all three of the AD Force Companies have their own MCC now.

Teuf


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 2, 2010)

*have their own MCC now*

What is a MCC?


----------



## TheWookie (Feb 2, 2010)

tigerstr said:


> *have their own MCC now*
> 
> What is a MCC?



Monitoring Command Code or another acronym for a USMC reporting unit code.


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Wookie. But does this mean they get straight to Force Recon now, IF they can pass BRC? There is no special Indoc , like in the old days?


----------

